# WET behind the ears



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

*cold behind my ears*

Been below 0 all week here in Indiana. Welcome to the biggest archery forum on the net. Check out all the differant forums as there are some for all here. There are no strangers on here but, there are some strange ones on here. Have fun and Practice Practice Practice. AC


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

bowhunt74 said:


> just saying hello to all, new giy here again lol,


Soon enough those ears will dry out and you will be a veteran here! Thanks for joining!


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

Welcome, it's cold outside.......jump on Archerytalk.com and have some fun!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk bowhunt74. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: to ArcheryTalk


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Hello and welcome to AT. Better put something over them ears be froze in this weather.


----------



## bowhunt74 (Jan 1, 2007)

:nixon: thanks all for the greeting


----------



## Archer 117 (Dec 5, 2006)

Hello!:wave: and :welcome: to Archerytalk!!
It's a great place. Tons of information available here!!!
:wav:
:wav:


----------

